# Browsergames



## culli1983 (12. Januar 2008)

Spielt ihr Browsergames? Wenn ja, welche?
Würde mich mal interresieren da die ja alle etwas langwierig sind!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal Ogame gespielt, für etwa 'nen Jahr oder so...

Das beste was ich geschafft hab war Platz 70 in Uni 15, hätte ich nicht das Glück einen Vollhonk in der Nähe zu haben gehabt, wär ich auch weiter gekommen.

Und ~140 oder so in Uni5, für mehr hatt ich keinen Bock...


----------



## Player007 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ma ne kurze Zeit PingPong für den Firefox gespielt, aber jetzt nicht mehr.

Wurde mit der Zeit langweilig^^


----------



## exa (12. Januar 2008)

auf miniclip.com hab ich ne zeitlang imm heli attack 2 gespielt, war ganz lustig


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Januar 2008)

Galaxy Network. Ein geiles Spiel. kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Runde 19 is gerade vorbei und Runde 20 wird bald gestartet. Mann kann sich aber trotzdem jederzeit anmelden. Also falls ihr Ineresse habt. Schauts euch an


----------



## darksplinter (12. Januar 2008)

also ich hab eine Zeit lang Die Stämme gespielt..war ganz lustig^^


----------



## Masher (12. Januar 2008)

www.jamaica-wars.net
Hab ich 2 Jahre lang gespielt x)


----------



## Elkgrin (12. Januar 2008)

Früher mal

- Galaxy Wars (hail [TB]) \o/
- Die Ewigen ([SuN] omg)
- irgend son Mafia Wars, den genauen Namen weiß ich nicht mehr


----------



## Tommy_Lee (12. Januar 2008)

Jo du meinst Kartellwars was ich und STGC, Ogame, Die Stämme, Galaxywars, Schoolwars, Kampf um Mittelerde, und ich weiß gar nicht was noch alles. Derzeit bin ich Inaktiv seit 1 Woche ca. das letzte was ich aufgegeben habe ist STGC, das Spielerverhältnis untereinander in der Kommunikation ist einfach viel zu weit gefallen.


  In Aktiven Zeiten vor ca. 5 Jahren hatte ich 5 Onlinegames am laufen und gleich viele Chatprogramme, in 3 Games hatte ich meine eigene Allianz, Gang, oder was weiß ich wie die da hießen. Nur die Hartz 4 und Schüler haben einfach zu viel Zeit für das ganze gehabt, so habe ich in der Ausbildung alle meine Accounts verschenkt, hätte ich Sie mal bei Ebay verkauft. Aber gut, das waren schon gute Freunde, die Accounts gibts manchmal noch Heute unter dem Namen, weil man damit was verbindet.

mfg

Tom


----------



## culli1983 (13. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele jetzt seit einem jahr Landkampf.Die Kommunikation unter den Spielern macht einfach nur spaß! Grafik(naja)


----------



## Imens0 (13. Januar 2008)

ich spiel schon seit sicher mehr als 4 jahren ogame....aber das wird immer langweiliger da die spielerzahl in älteren runden stark zurückgegamen ist.
vor ner weile hab ich pennergame angfangen....ist auch ganz witzig um nebenher bischen zu spielen. http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=3079645


----------



## Shady (13. Januar 2008)

Hab auch mal 'ne Zeit lang OGame gespielt, ist mir dann aber nach 'nem halben Jahr zu langweilig geworden. War auch mein einziges Browsergame das ich gespielt habe und glaub auch nicht, dass ich nochmal anfangen werde mit einem.


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2008)

ach ich hatte jahrelang Ogame gezoggt bis mir vor einem Jahr der Kommerz bei dem Game zu gross geworden ist da hab ich aufgehört ich sag nur Offiziere


----------



## Ecle (26. März 2008)

Ich hab ne lange zeit gladi2 gezockt, bis der Server für einige Jahre down war.


----------



## chosen (28. März 2008)

Ich spiel schon etwas länger BMO (Bundesliga Manager Online). Wer Interesse an solchen Spielen hat, dem kann ich BMO nur empfehlen :>


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. März 2008)

Hattrick.org 

der Online Fusimanager überhaupt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=5056


----------



## Snade (30. März 2008)

hab mal ein halbes jahr spacepineers.de gezockt is die direkte copy des beliebtesten browsergames nach internet-umfrage.


----------



## bArrA (30. März 2008)

War mal eine Zeitlang bei Ogame ( was mir nicht wirklich spass gemacht hat ), dann so eins wo Vampiere gegen Werwölfe kämpfen, meine Lieblingsbrowsergame Legend of the Green Dragon  und   operation Weltherrschaft. Meiner Meinung nach waren die letzten beiden die besten ^^


----------



## LeLipton (30. März 2008)

Bin seit 2 1/2 Jahre bei SP. Ogame/Gameforge ist der größte Mist, den es überhaupt gibt. Null Support, null Spielerbezug, reine Profitgier... Ein Spiel, wo derjenige "gewinnt", der am meisten Geld ausgibt.

Widerspricht allen Regeln von Space-Pioneers. SP wird ständig weiterentwickelt, die Community wird sehr(!) geschätzt, keine Spielvorteile für Geld, absolute Übersichtlichkeit...

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Immerhin entstand es aus einem Server-Belastungstest und wurde dann vom "Tester" einfach weitergeführt, nachdem sich in einigen Tagen bereits mehrere 100 Leute registrierten... Der Entwickler steht immer kurz vorm Abgrund, das merkt man auch am Spiel... Manchmal positiv, manchmal negativ.


----------



## Player007 (31. März 2008)

Ich finde Comunio am besten:
http://www4.comunio.de/

Gruß


----------



## Philster91 (31. März 2008)

ich bin seit ca. 6 monaten auf caribicislands.de zu finden (weiß ja nicht, ob das einer kennt). dort muss man sich inseln aufbauen, erobern, mit schiffen rumfahren, rohstoffe abbauen, ... ähnlich wie ogame, bloß im mittlelater und nicht im weltall.


----------



## Janny (8. April 2008)

Ich Spiele seit ca. nen 3/4 jahr Tuningracers, absolut geiles Spiel finde ich!


----------



## Malkav85 (8. April 2008)

Ich spiel im Moment Dinoparc.com

Da wird man in die Kinderzeit mit Pokemon zurückversetzt 

Ist ganz lustig und macht auch viel Spaß


----------



## OMD (10. April 2008)

aktuell spiel ich the-pimps. macht echt laune wenn man mit nem kollegen rum flaxt wie man jetzt weiter vorgeht?! ausbauen und sparen oder angreifen und sein geld verpulvern

und wenn man dazu noch in nen relativ aktiven clan ist, mit dennen man zusammen jemanden platt macht. macht es doppelt laune kann ich echt empfehlen aber der einstig ist relativ schwirig


----------



## ED101 (11. April 2008)

Ich finde irgendwie keine Button zum registrieren bei the pimps?


----------



## OMD (11. April 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwie keine Button zum registrieren bei the pimps?



lol aber sorry das ich das so sagen muss  Augen auf 

http://the-pimps.mtv.de/

unten steht groß in dem frame anmelden. unten der direkt link

http://the-pimps.mtv.de/index.es?action=externalSignup&lang=de


----------



## ED101 (11. April 2008)

Funzt wahrscheinlich durch den Proxy nicht.


----------



## OMD (11. April 2008)

ka kommste per direktlink rauf?


----------



## ED101 (12. April 2008)

Ja, das klappt


----------



## p1t (24. April 2008)

Ich zocke seit über einem Jahr Ogame. Ist nen ziemlich guter Zeitvertreib.


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. April 2008)

Das coolste Online Browser Game was ich mal neben OGame und Monstersgame gezockt hab war Runescape Gegen Langeweile sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## alkirk (25. April 2008)

Wen jemand ein gutes BG sucht dann schaut mal: Recall Revolutions - Macht ist das Endziel

Ist ein Strategiespiel, das im Mittelalter spielt.

Sehr gute Comunity. ca. 600 Spieler.
Also klein und fein.


----------



## endgegner (15. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele Spacepioneers und das macht fun!!
Hier habt ihr den link wenn ihr mal rein schauen wollt:
http://www.looki.de/info/space-pioneers/


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele auch schon seit einiger Zeit Ogame. Bin aber schon seit langem im Umod, weil ich irgendwie keine Lust mehr drauf hab.


Gruß


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele...
1. Ogame in Uni2
2. Tuningracers Der Link  auf Server 1 und 2
3.Space-Pioneers in Galaxie 11
4. Lan-Spiel cooles Game...... Der Link
und sonst nichts mehr!
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## endgegner (15. Juli 2008)

Ja Ogame finde ich das es billig von Spacepioneers geklaut wurde vom Interface her usw.


----------



## DenniRauch (8. August 2008)

Krass das Civil-Attack hier noch garnet genannt wurde. Das hab ich n 3/4 Jahr gezockt aber die Admins haben's da net so drauf und die Server brechen desöfteren zusammen. Das hat mir irgendwann dann auch keinen spass mehr gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2008)

Ich zock nur Spacepioneers


----------



## Railroadfighter (8. August 2008)

Ich spiele schon seit einigen Monaten die Stämme (das schweizer stämme)
War schon voll gut, aber dann bin ich geadelt (mein dorf wurde eingenommen) worden.


----------



## Tomatensaft (26. Juni 2009)

ich hab vor nem monat mal wieder(zum 3. oder 4. mal) mit ogame angefangen, werd aber bald erstmal urlaubsmodus gehn, weil mir schon wieder die ganze fleet zerballert wurd^^


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

ich hab früher viel travian gespielt aber jetz spiel ich nur noch gondal da das net so zeitintensiv is


----------



## Singler (17. Februar 2010)

Nekroposting ftw!

Ich zock die hier ein wenig nebenbei, meist auf Arbeit 

Deepolis
und
Gladiatoren 2


----------



## DarkMo (17. Februar 2010)

stne ^^ trotz jahrelangem aufregen das alles staginiert oder verschlimmbessert wird, machts dennoch zuviel fun um aufzuhören >< is nen rp und strategiespiel und ogame und co is da leicht verhasst xD aber leider verkommt das alles langsam und es wird immer ogame ähnlicher. ma guggn wie langs mich da noch hält.


----------



## Showtek192 (8. März 2010)

schon seit jahren tief und innig stämme suchtie hab schon mehre entziehungskuren hinter mir aber nie von los gekommen


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2010)

Also ich spiele auch Ogame...

Sitze in Uni19... Spielt noch jemand von euch in dem Uni?


----------



## seiender (28. März 2010)

Das beste Browsergame wurde ja noch gar nicht genannt:
Ikariam.
Bestes Browsergame der letzten Jahre.


----------



## 0Martin21 (30. März 2010)

ich werfe mal ein Sayphillion. läuft gerade die zweite alpha. Wir suchen Spieler die den Kampfscript testen. dann haben wir bald alles fertig.


----------



## Blutengel (11. August 2011)

Gondal in 2 Welten. Ferono und Thur.


----------



## Alterac (17. August 2011)

Die-Stämme immernoch


----------



## Hydroxid (23. August 2011)

The West


----------



## tippischlippi (23. August 2011)

Spiele erst seit ein paar Wochen Browsergames wie World of Tanks oder Die Siedler Online. Tipps und Tricks bekomme ich dabei immer von meinem Freund  

Naja aber Age of Empires Online ist als neues Onlinegame auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Kaktus (23. August 2011)

Wot ist kein Browser Game  Ein Browsergame ist ein Spiel das wirklich im Browser läuft und nicht extra herunter geladen werden muss oder sonstige Installationen benötigt. Das nur mal als kleiner Hinweis


----------



## Hydroxid (23. August 2011)

Joa das wär dann ein Online Game


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (23. August 2011)

ich habe wirklich sehr lange im Uni41 Ogame gespielt & habe mich damals konstant unter den top25 gehalten. bis zu dem zeitpunkt, als dieser commander-müll eingeführt wurde & sich die spieler tolle sachen erkaufen konnten. dann haben sich die top allianzen zusammengetan & gemeinsam ihre flotten gecrashed - das war lustig! 
hach, wie vermisse ich die zeit, wo ich vor der schule noch raids geflogen bin & bis in die nacht planeten gescannt habe ...


----------



## DieBrut (3. September 2011)

Ich find Ogame einfach klasse


----------



## Shubidu (3. Februar 2012)

auch wenn hier schon lange nicht geschrieben wurde, geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu ab.

ich spiele .: Die Kreuzzuege :.

super spiel. gibt es schon seit 2004. Ist daher sehr simpel gehalten ohne große Grafikanteile. Das wesentliche halt im guten alten Old-School look  
Leider nicht mehr so viele User wie früher, aber spiele es immernoch.

Ist vom Spielaufbau sehr ähnlich zu die-staemme, mit dem wesentlichen Unterschied dass es keine endlosen Runden gibt.
Auf 2 Servern werden die Runden bei Erreichen des vorgegebenen Spielziels neu gestartet. So bleibt das Spiel interessant und wird nicht i.wann langweilig weil man kein Ziel hat. 
Einen Speedserver gibt es auch auf dem die Runden in der Regel immer von Freitag bis Sonntag(Wochenendrunde) und von Sonntag bis Freitag(Wochenrunde) mit deutlich erhöhtem Speed gestartet werden.

Schauts euch einfach mal an  

lg Shubidu


----------



## Tommy_Lee (25. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen

Aktivieren wir dieses Thema mal wieder.

Was ist mit Kartellwar passiert? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das noch zu zocken, oder ist dort der Zug einfach abgefahren? Gibt es ein anderes ähnliches Game?

Gruß Tom


----------

